# Automator : créer un script



## sylvain95 (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai utiliser automator afin de créer un script qui me permettrait de naviguer entre les différents bureaux de façon "diaporama". Grace a l'app Mission control, on peut créer des bureaux, et alors pour faciliter la tache mettre des app en plein écrans et naviguer entre les bureaux à l'aide d'un raccourci clavier. Cependant moi j'aimerai faire un script à l'aide d'automator afin que la navigation entre les bureaux se fasse en mode diapo. C'est à dire qu'il est sur le bureau 1, passe sur le bureau 2 (reste 10 secondes), passe au bureau 3 (10 secondes) puis revenir au bureau 1 et recommencer. Or je ne sais pas comment faire cela. 
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

